# Airplay video impossible depuis la mise a jour 7.1.1



## bolduran (24 Avril 2014)

Bonjour
Depuis la mise a jour 7.1.1 sur mes devices impossible d'envoyer de la video Youtube ou Dailymotion de mon iphone/ipad vers mon apple TV 
J'ai le message erreur HDCP a chaque fois je precise que ces meme vidéos fonctionnaient avant la mise a jour ???
Est ce que vous avez le meme prob ?
Pourtant ma TV et mon cable sont bien compatible j'en ai marre de de bridage de mer.....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h05 ----------

Pire je peux meme plus lire les films que j'ai achète sur itunes store qui fonctionnaient avant ...


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Avril 2014)

Des fois c'est le son qui ne fonctionne plus pour moi.

Restauration de l'appleTV--->problème réglé


----------



## bolduran (29 Avril 2014)

oui 
mon prob est resolu j'ai fait une resto aussi mais c'est flippant quand même ce genre de mise a jour ...


----------

